# Bong vs. pipe. pros and cons of each



## jljones (Jan 26, 2011)

I've herd that hitting a bong is smoother but looses some of it's pain killing properties. True? What is your preferred method, pain killing being the reason for smoking.


----------



## naimad1234 (Jan 29, 2011)

i don't have any scientific reasoning but from experience the bong works much better at getting to my pain than the pipe does. Almost never use a pipe anymore.


----------



## madcatter (Feb 11, 2011)

NO difference in pain relief that I can tell.... and love to rip the bong vice the pipe.,,,,


----------



## dam612 (Feb 11, 2011)

bong do it better for me, but to each their own


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 11, 2011)

Bongs rule!!!


----------



## mccumcumber (Feb 11, 2011)

If anything, bongs will increase "pain killing properties." You get the same amount amount of useful smoke (thc cbd cbn etc.) out of a pipe as you do a bong, but with a bong it's filtered through water (and various other things if you can afford a good bong) so you can take a bigger hit at once from a bong resulting in you getting more high. The amount of pain relief has more to do with the strain than anything else.
If you are considering buying a bong, buy a good glass on glass bong that is at least a foot tall. Don't keep it around idiots, they do break and are not idiot proof. The way you smoke and the pleasure of smoking is an investment worth spending some money on imo. Percs and ice catches are nice too.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Feb 11, 2011)

BONG HITS!!!

A good quality glass on glass bong is the only way to go! A pipe could never "medicate" me the way my bong can. Finding what you like in a bong is essential, I have gone through a dozen or more to find the type i like. A good diffuser is a must now though, hits like a bong, without being so rough. 
You don't cough, you don't get off.

Thats for the 5 bong hits im doing for this thread!


----------



## madcatter (Feb 28, 2011)

The Missus got me a new quad tree diffuser with diffuser stem and an ash catcher... it is the friggin bomb..... Call her the Freight-Train.... Smoking Trainwreck out of her makes all the pain go away..... and you feel like you been hit by a freight train....


----------



## Tomoyo (Mar 11, 2011)

every damn bong I always got would end up getting broke within the first month I buy one..I just have this glass pipe or I usually roll joints.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 24, 2011)

Bong when I'm home, pipe while on the move...Though when I go to Vegas to gamble, I do make sure to bring a throw-away bong cause nothing gets me done right like a good bongload or three!


----------



## 360triplescope (Oct 3, 2016)

jljones said:


> I've herd that hitting a bong is smoother but looses some of it's pain killing properties. True? What is your preferred method, pain killing being the reason for smoking.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 12, 2016)

No difference I would think, I prefer pipe, getting to old for bong rips


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Oct 12, 2016)

pipe because its easier to store


----------



## cscott (Oct 24, 2016)

Prefer bong can't remember last time I used something else. Best bang for your buck, bigger hits. Can't stand scooby snacks or dry smoke but just me.


----------



## CerealSmoker (Apr 23, 2017)

> I've herd that hitting a glass bong from bong-hits.com is smoother but looses some of it's pain killing properties. True? What is your preferred method, pain killing being the reason for smoking.


There are so many rumours about glass bongs, I honestly would just ignore them and do what works best for you. Such as 'thc' gets lost in the water etc. Take a fat bong rip and tell me you aren't high, then I might believe it.


----------

